# New Vape Unit



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

Morning gents, I am new here (1st post) I am sure you get this a lot, however, I need guidance, I am but a young padawan

So I had the Esense stick for like 6 months, that was rubbish, last month I bought the Eleaf Just S and it auto fired and nearly burnt down my house! I am getting a full refund for the unit.

So I want to upgrade a little, but not much.

I would like your assistance, keep the following in mind however:

1) I am a noob and will not build anything (no coils etc) 
2) I like big clouds but want taste as well (I prefer both being good, not one over the other)
3) My budget is R1000 max! My missus is already going to kill me, but I will survive 
4) I don't want to speed through juice/coils. I usually go through around 60ml a month and around 2 coils. Don't want to spend a fortune

I have heard only good things about the Istick Pico & Melo 3 tank 

This seems to suit my needs perfectly. 

I will take advice on mod and atomiser combinations (taking into account my needs as stated above) The pico and serpent/goblin seem to be the best after doing research. But I am open to suggestions across the board/range/companies of mods/atomisers. 

I would like the best bang for buck setup one can have  I am an efficient guy

Kind regards, 
Neil


----------



## shabbar (1/11/16)

The Pico is one of the best out there. Don't even think twice get one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

shabbar said:


> The Pico is one of the best out there. Don't even think twice get one!


Thanks bud, how is the Melo 3 tank to start for a mid range level vaper like myself? I like that fact that I can upgrade the tank at a later stage as well if I so desire

best place to get this from? I see Dragonvape has it for R720 but they have no stock. 

I know it requires batteries, what is a good battery for the unit? 

Silly question, if I have one battery (all I need) when I charge it via the USB it will charge that battery correct? Like I won't need a seperate charging station for example?


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

You already have the right thing in mind Neil!

Keep in mind that the Serpent or Goblin on a Pico will put you into rebuilding territory. The only adjustment I might suggest is to get a Pico mod, and this tank...

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-estoc-tank-mega-stainless-vape-king.html

The added bonus of this is the tank is well priced, but so are the replacement coils. Furthermore, as they are ceramic you won't be replacing them often at all!

Coils....

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-estoc-ceramic-coils-0.5ohm-x-10pc-vape-king.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

I had an Esense as well, got annoyed with too 
Moved to iJust 2 - still basically with the iJust (lucky it hasn't tried to kill me yet) 
in the mean time i got me a RX200s with TFV8 Cloud Beast, but of late have been eyeing the Pico as well, just not with the the Melo tank. 
In the for sale section there are two being sold, check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Thanks bud, how is the Melo 3 tank to start for a mid range level vaper like myself? I like that fact that I can upgrade the tank at a later stage as well if I so desire
> 
> best place to get this from? I see Dragonvape has it for R720 but they have no stock.
> 
> ...


Vape Club are really well priced...

Kit

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/istick-pico-75w-tc

Battery

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/sumsung-2500-mah-inr18650-25r

You can charge the battery in the device, but you'll want to get an external charger and spare battery soon, it can be a RPITA sitting by your PC waiting for your vape to charge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

Stosta said:


> You already have the right thing in mind Neil!
> 
> Keep in mind that the Serpent or Goblin on a Pico will put you into rebuilding territory. The only adjustment I might suggest is to get a Pico mod, and this tank...
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, this seems legit. I don't like changing coils all that often either. How long would one last about? 3 weeks or so? I get mine to last at least 2 weeks now (well I have had no unit since 9am Saturday morning)

Thanks for the suggestion of the sale thread, prefer to buy brand new and have warranty etc. I will try and find my way to that section however  links are always most welcome


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Thanks bud, this seems legit. I don't like changing coils all that often either. How long would one last about? 3 weeks or so? I get mine to last at least 2 weeks now (well I have had no unit since 9am Saturday morning)
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion of the sale thread, prefer to buy brand new and have warranty etc. I will try and find my way to that section however  links are always most welcome


If you can get a cotton coil to last 2 weeks then I think you can easily get these to last 4 weeks.

It varies depending on the juice as darker juices tend to gunk up things faster, but also how much you vape, and preferred power settings.


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

AhVape said:


> I had an Esense as well, got annoyed with too
> Moved to iJust 2 - still basically with the iJust (lucky it hasn't tried to kill me yet)
> in the mean time i got me a RX200s with TFV8 Cloud Beast, but of late have been eyeing the Pico as well, just not with the the Melo tank.
> In the for sale section there are two being sold, check it out.


Found them thanks bud, think the price is a little high though for used items. For that price I would prefer to get new instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Found them thanks bud, think the price is a little high though for used items. For that price I would prefer to get new instead


It does come with a battery, but that's what i was thinking as well, plus then there is delivery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

AhVape said:


> It does come with a battery, but that's what i was thinking as well, plus then there is delivery.


The added battery is quite a bonus, and then @Raikan007 might be able to squeeze in a purchase of a spare batt and an external charger. But then he is also running the risk of hitting a bum deal where something might go wrong. Not that I'm saying anything about the seller, I don't know anything about him, but I always get nervous when I think of buying second hand gear on here.

Buying new from one of the epic vendors we have available gives you that peace of mind!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/tesiyi-18650-3000mah-45a-vape-king.html

Can I use this battery for the Pico?


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/tesiyi-18650-3000mah-45a-vape-king.html
> 
> Can I use this battery for the Pico?


Yep, they aren't actually capable of running 45a, but for the Pico you won't have to worry about it (unless you dive into rebuilding which you don't want to do anyway), it will suit your needs perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Morning gents, I am new here (1st post) I am sure you get this a lot, however, I need guidance, I am but a young padawan
> 
> So I had the Esense stick for like 6 months, that was rubbish, last month I bought the Eleaf Just S and it auto fired and nearly burnt down my house! I am getting a full refund for the unit.
> 
> ...


Hey bud,i would suggest a Pico mod with baby beast tank,will cost about R1100 from vapeclub.co.za but they out of stock at the moment in the baby beast,i just love the coils on the smok tanks and last me double than that of a melo coil,also better flavour and clouds.

I have the baby already but when I get back from durbs I'm going to get the Pico mod,i dnt like the melo3 tank after I saw the baby beast


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

Slick said:


> Hey bud,i would suggest a Pico mod with baby beast tank,will cost about R1100 from vapeclub.co.za but they out of stock at the moment in the baby beast,i just love the coils on the smok tanks and last me double than that of a melo coil,also better flavour and clouds.
> 
> I have the baby already but when I get back from durbs I'm going to get the Pico mod,i dnt like the melo3 tank after I saw the baby beast


Do you have the RBA for the baby beast or only using the coils, i may try and get that and any info would help
(sorry for the hijack @Raikan007 )


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

AhVape said:


> Do you have the RBA for the baby beast or only using the coils, i may try and get that and any info would help
> (sorry for the hijack @Raikan007 )


No I dont,i gave up on trying to build coils,i just can't do it,my tfv4 coils used to last me a month so I'm happy changing coils once a month,thats y the baby beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

Thanks for all your input. I think for now, taking all things into consideration (wedding as well) i will be going with this

I have 3 Eleaf Just S coils at home from my unit, can I use these for my Melo 3 tank that comes standard on the Pico?

Can anyone recommend good coils for this unit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

As far as i know, yes you can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

AhVape said:


> As far as i know, yes you can


Thats good to know  

I think I did however take it back to the store along with the boxed unit.. 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...he-heat/products/ijust-2-melo-2-0-5-ohm-coils

I assume these are the standard coils this device will use? Anything better for this unit or is it not as interchangeable with coils as it is other accessories?


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Thanks for all your input. I think for now, taking all things into consideration (wedding as well) i will be going with this
> 
> I have 3 Eleaf Just S coils at home from my unit, can I use these for my Melo 3 tank that comes standard on the Pico?
> 
> Can anyone recommend good coils for this unit?


Yes all those coils will work on melo3,i enjoy the 0.18 and 0.3 on my ijust S,the 0.5 and ccell 0.6 does not do it for me as it pushes too little power,but since you getting the Pico mod you can adjust the wattage on all of them to your own desire,for me personally I'm done with melo3 tank as I was getting dry hits in the ccell and the kanthal coils lasted about 2weeks,but maybe that was just my luck,i know a lot of people love the melo3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Thats good to know
> 
> I think I did however take it back to the store along with the boxed unit..
> 
> ...


I think there is a ceramic option as well, I'm currently using the rebuildable could


----------



## craigb (1/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Vape Club are really well priced...
> 
> Kit
> 
> ...



As a devout eGo AIO user I can vouch for the PITA aspect of not having a fallback battery - you think stinky withdrawal symptoms are bad!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

Slick said:


> Yes all those coils will work on melo3,i enjoy the 0.18 and 0.3 on my ijust S,the 0.5 and ccell 0.6 does not do it for me as it pushes too little power,but since you getting the Pico mod you can adjust the wattage on all of them to your own desire,for me personally I'm done with melo3 tank as I was getting dry hits in the ccell and the kanthal coils lasted about 2weeks,but maybe that was just my luck,i know a lot of people love the melo3


I find with the ijust tank, the juice cannot be absorbed fast enough 
so I tighten the tank, then just break it loose and that solves the air lock type problem.
I would assume the melo would be a similar issue?


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Thats good to know
> 
> I think I did however take it back to the store along with the boxed unit..
> 
> ...


There is a very specific coil that you want to buy for this tank. They are the ceramics, but I forget all the other details about them. Tagging @Andre or @Rob Fisher to share their wisdom here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/16)

Stosta said:


> There is a very specific coil that you want to buy for this tank. They are the ceramics, but I forget all the other details about them. Tagging @Andre or @Rob Fisher to share their wisdom here!



cCells with Black O-Rings and larger juice holes.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...resso-black-ring-ccell-coil-ss316-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

AhVape said:


> I think there is a ceramic option as well, I'm currently using the rebuildable could


http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...the-heat/products/kanger-ceramic-coil-0-5-ohm

Could I use these?

I see there is an Eleaf ECL (nickle) coil that says that it is used for adjustable mods? 
Can the standard ones also be used?


----------



## blackheart (1/11/16)

Hi i found the 0.3 coils much better than the 0.5 as far as cloud and flavour goes.I find changing the coils every four five days insted of a week better any more than that the taste goes bland,hope this helps.


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

@Rob Fisher @Stosta 

Thank you kindly for your all your assistance! Sir Vape is where I get all my stuff from, they just refunded me for the Just S now. I will get these coils from them directly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blackheart (1/11/16)

And yes ECL 0.3 work as well.


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> @Rob Fisher @Stosta
> 
> Thank you kindly for your all your assistance! Sir Vape is where I get all my stuff from, they just refunded me for the Just S now. I will get these coils from them directly.


What was wrong with the ijust S?


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

AhVape said:


> I find with the ijust tank, the juice cannot be absorbed fast enough
> so I tighten the tank, then just break it loose and that solves the air lock type problem.
> I would assume the melo would be a similar issue?


I have 2 ijust S units and not once suffered with airlock issues,but my melo3 and melo3 mini suffered from it so much that I sold both of them,now I'm happy with my 2 x ijust S to carry around and my baby beast to enjoy at home after a long days work,once I go back to work


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

Slick said:


> I have 2 ijust S units and not once suffered with airlock issues,but my melo3 and melo3 mini suffered from it so much that I sold both of them,now I'm happy with my 2 x ijust S to carry around and my baby beast to enjoy at home after a long days work,once I go back to work


The S is apparently a lot better, I have the ijust 2 tanks they airlock.
Even with the rebuildable coil.


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

Yip much better but back to @Raikan007 ,get the Pico kit,i think you will be happy! And if need be,later you can get a baby beast.happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

Slick said:


> What was wrong with the ijust S?




Pretty much that, burnt my entire unit. Melted the top and it burnt my fingers when I tried to pick it up. Have blisters. It was over 100 degree's. Burnt a mark on my wooden coffee table. completely bombed out. 

please be aware of this, it could have been worse, it was in the morning and I was playing ps4 

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...ot_happy_with_the_eleaf_istick_50w_be_warned/


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ml-eleaf-pico-mega-80w-kit-with-26650-battery

For an extra R100 I could get this instead? Comes with the battery as well? Is this newer or older than the Pico and is it better or worse?


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ml-eleaf-pico-mega-80w-kit-with-26650-battery
> 
> For an extra R100 I could get this instead? Comes with the battery as well? Is this newer or older than the Pico and is it better or worse?


They sold out bud!


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

Slick said:


> They sold out bud!


Called Craig now, they arrive tomorrow. Hopefully will have a price for them. He said they would be around the same. Hopefully less as the exchange rate was pretty low a few weeks ago when the order was placed I assume.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

Anyone on the istick Pico Mega units? Better than the standard Pico?

I will have to order the Pico so courier costs and battery comes to around R1050. I can drive and collect the Mega for R1160 which has the battery included and it is a larger battery.

Thanks


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

Mega sounds like a good deal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Anyone on the istick Pico Mega units? Better than the standard Pico?
> 
> I will have to order the Pico so courier costs and battery comes to around R1050. I can drive and collect the Mega for R1160 which has the battery included and it is a larger battery.
> 
> Thanks


I would personally stick to the normal Pico. I suppose I just prefer the smaller form factor and the fact that it takes the 18650s that I can pretty much get anywhere.

But I think it all comes down to preferences. The best thing you could do if you're undecided is to go into the store and hold both. one of them should jump out at you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Anyone on the istick Pico Mega units? Better than the standard Pico?
> 
> I will have to order the Pico so courier costs and battery comes to around R1050. I can drive and collect the Mega for R1160 which has the battery included and it is a larger battery.
> 
> Thanks


The Mega is a lot larger but still only takes the same size tank as the regular Pico.
IMO the beauty of the pico is its size and if it was my money, I wouldnt go Mega just for the added batt capacity.

Side by side in French which gives a reasonbly good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (1/11/16)

Another note on the mega is that the USB is underneath the mod. If you are going to be using the mod to charge the battery, it is going to be painful , Bit of a design flaw IMO

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

Thanks guys! 

I have just placed my order for the *Istick Pico (full black) Melo 3 Mini combo* with the Samsung 2500mah battery

I will be trying out these coils as well with this unit as per @Rob Fisher @Stosta recommendation's

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...resso-black-ring-ccell-coil-ss316-0-6-ceramic 

I think it is a lot better than the Just S and it is all I need for now! 

Appreciate the response and assistance, especially for a noob  

Thanks and happy vaping! Regards, Neil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## craigb (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I have just placed my order for the *Istick Pico (full black) Melo 3 Mini combo* with the Samsung 2500mah battery
> 
> ...



Very jealous - will be getting pretty much the same come December/January. Happy Pico'ing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raikan007 (1/11/16)

craigb said:


> Very jealous - will be getting pretty much the same come December/January. Happy Pico'ing


Thanks bud  hopefully this one does not try and kill me and my animals!


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I have just placed my order for the *Istick Pico (full black) Melo 3 Mini combo* with the Samsung 2500mah battery
> 
> ...


Winner! And the full black one too! I'm totally jealous actually, such a good looking setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

It arrived

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (3/11/16)

Congrats man! This combo to me is still the best all rounder , even for the experienced vaper great for juice tasting etc ....


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Nice work!!! (Although my work firewall won't let me see it)

You must keep us updated on whether we gave you good information or not! If it's a winner, I like the credit, if it sucks, then I had nothing to do with it and you can blame @AhVape !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AhVape (3/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Nice work!!! (Although my work firewall won't let me see it)
> 
> You must keep us updated on whether we gave you good information or not! If it's a winner, I like the credit, if it sucks, then I had nothing to do with it and you can blame @AhVape !


 nasty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tyroneroode (7/11/16)

Buy the E leaf ipower it's 5000mah and the tfv8 baby beast tank. You might end up paying a little bit more but the quality will save you cost in the future. Long battery life, huge clouds and great flavour. Great reviews on the devices too. 

You could also buy the Ijust S yank with it but baby beast is a better option


----------

